# 29 Signs Youve Worked In A Restaurant Kitchen



## eaglerock

29 Signs Youve Worked In A Restaurant Kitchen

Most of them are true and very funny


----------



## Crothcipt

loved this pic.


----------



## Salty dog

I got 18.


----------



## Drum N Baste

I will admit to having contemplated the knife tattoo. Though once you start inking yourself, you contemplate _everything_ you enjoy as a tattoo.

_"Maybe I should get my car across my chest..."_


----------



## ThEoRy

Stealing this for the facebooks.


----------



## Miles

Just picked this one up on the Facebook. Definitely a good laugh. True. But very funny.
I got 17.


----------



## hambone.johnson

^posted to facebook as well. and already have the knife tattoo. went with the pin up girl WWII bomber style hugging a chefs knife not a bomb.


----------



## eaglerock

Lool


----------



## brainsausage

I have NaCl tattoed in the palm of my hand, in old school type writer font.


----------



## panda

i like #8 the best


----------



## aser

chit printing sound........

why won't it just STOP!

had one of those nights tonight.


----------



## Jordanp

LOL these were pretty funny could relate to alot of them


----------

